# Commercial Insurance



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

Folks,



I am fairly new to the area and am a commercial insurance agent (commercial property, general liability, worker's comp., etc.) for one of the larger independent agencies here on the Emerald Coast. I am trying to build a client base and thought this would be a good place to get some clients that I already know are good folks. If anyone has anything they would like help with or just want to shoot the bull about your current situation, shoot me a PM with some contact info, and I would be happy to speak with you. 





Thanks,



Daniel


----------

